
Dexter – A low cost, high precision haptic robotic arm w 50 micron repeatability - rbanffy
https://hackaday.io/project/158779-dexter
======
tlb
I think they misuse the term 'repeatability'. Their demo shows it moving back
and forth 50 microns, with minimal backlash (which is cool). But repeatability
means you should be able to send it to the same coordinates and get the same
position ± 50 μm every time. Anything made out of plastic will have far more
thermal variation than that. Even in a controlled environment, the motors heat
up.

There's an official standard for measuring it: ISO 9283.

------
bufferoverflow
How much is it? I can't seem to find the price.

